# early upgrade received...but



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

So, i called verizon yesterday and spoke with a rep about adding line for my son and putting my dx on my wifes line and upgrading to a 4G device. To my suprise, she told me it was ok and i could get an upgrade early. my line was not elibible until 11/12 and my wife's line was not eligible until 05/02/12. But, cool, they gave me her upgrade a couple months early.

here's the weird thing...i don't want a nexus. for whatever reason, i'm not too excited about it. imo, it's ugly outside and in.
here's the other weird thing, i might pull the trigger on a razr maxx.....3300 mah batt... wow.

but, wot the 'ell is wrong with me. i LOVE miui, but am willing to forgo unlocked, crack flashing, goodness for locked blur.

someone shoot me.

maybe i'll just skip it and get an iphone.

uh, not really.

someone save me.


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

If it helps you, there is a one click root for the RAZR. Which means you can go back to crackin n flashin

Posted by the X of B


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, i have a 14 day trial, so I'll try the maxx, and if it ain't cool, i'll try the g.nex. funny tho, i love my dx and am not as ready to see it go as i thought i'd be. But, cool, i will keep it in the family and i can't wait to see my wife playing around on it. she has been up my arse for nearly a year now about how i'm always on my phone. truth be told, if i would have stayed on any one rom for more than a couple of days then i would have not been on it so much. and that's part of the draw with the maxx. i want to get back to a phone being a phone and not an idol with hours upon hours spent chasing after that ellusive perfect rom.

we'll see....

robb
recovering flash-a-holic


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Take a look around
www.droidrzr.com/index.php/forum/32-droid-razr-roms/
And see if there's anything there that interests you

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I really want the opennrof the gnex but the battery life on the maxx is unreal. I don't get an update till Aug, plenty of time to think it over.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah go with the Razr Maxx because it can be rooted still. Plus the amazing battery life. That phone is pretty much a beauty. The only difference with Razr Maxx from all other phones is that it doesn't have a removal battery i think. But thats really not the problem unless you brick your phone or need to restart. There are work arounds for it though.

So yup, Just try out the Maxx


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Just because it can be rooted doesn't mean you'll see a vast amount of custom roms.
The DX is still the best as far as 2nd-init support goes.
It's up to you...
Personally, the Razr isn't for me.
GREAT phone, yes, but not for me.

On another note...
How the hell did you get an early upgrade?
I've called every day for the last week [my upgrade is March 15th] and the closest I've gotten (twice) is "if we upgrade you right now, I can do that for you, sure."
I then say "GALAXY NEXUS NAO PLOX" and get "that's on our flagship device list...sorry, but we can't push an early upgrade for those."


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Just because it can be rooted doesn't mean you'll see a vast amount of custom roms.
> The DX is still the best as far as 2nd-init support goes.
> It's up to you...
> Personally, the Razr isn't for me.
> ...


Probably something on their account allowing an early upgrade. Most companies will use a combination of various things, like payment history, tenure, and even when they are located (like whether it is a competitive market and there is a chance of them jumping ship soon for a device on another carrier). A lotta of the time it can feel like a load of BS to those who don't get them, but its just the way of the world.

It happens to me all the time. My account has 4 Android devices on it, 2 of them have been on unlimited data pretty much since they started offering it (using WinMo, then Blackberries, now Androids) with my monthly bill total with unlimited text/data/ and minute package around $150-$200 a month, with impeccable payment history (its been on auto-pay ever since I started) and I've been on them for 7 years. However, I have never and likely will never qualify for an early upgrade because I'm in Montana, which isn't really a competitive market considering Big Red more or less has a monopoly on cell service up here atm. Sucks, but it is what it is.

I would agree with you on the RAZR MAXX. Device looks amazing, but I get the feeling that Dev's are getting sick of Moto's shit so to speak and many are jumping off the locked bootloaders, with the last really wide-supported device I've seen from Moto that got a lot of Dev loving being the X. Because of the Dev's, and 2nd-init, our device has become more than bearable and stacked up to say my neighbor's Evo (who doesn't get service here... Sprint haha) I can say I'm more or less very happy with my decision with the X. I think a big part of this device seeing so much dev loving is so many people have it. It was my first Android phone, and I'm sure I'm not the only one here who was that way. However, now that Android is really "coming in to its own" with ICS, and most OEMs going with unlockable bootloaders, Moto's style is just looking more and more out of touch with reality with what people want to do with their phones.

I understand us in the root and ROM community are in the minority, but it is just silly. I love Moto's build quality (I really couldn't ask for a sturdier and more reliable smartphone than my X) and I'm sure the RAZR is just up to par with that. But I want the ability to put AOSP-based ROMs on my device (MIUI, CM, etc) with a locked bootloader that means it will need something akin to 2nd-init for the RAZR, and that is still up in the air whether that will be done, and whether even with a viable 2nd-init option whether Dev's will take the carrot to work on a device where you have to go through so much bullshit just to get a ROM working. So I'm sitting on my upgrade for quite a while. I'mma wait until some quad-cores come out and see where it pans out from there. With Moto looking at releasing a dev phone, maybe we're 6-12 months from seeing unlocked bootloaders on new Moto devices, which would be a solid. Hell, maybe we'll see a Moto Nexus if they ever do get those bootloaders unlocked. I'm still perfectly happy with my X as it is now.


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

I went to the local Verizon store and they had the Rezound in close proximity to the Nexus, so I got to play with both. It really is unfortunate that ICS isn't out on another device so it could be more of a fair fight. I ended up getting caught up with playing with the Chrome beta on the Nexus because it had just come out. I was a little put off by the screen size of the Rezound. I did take a quick look at the RAZR MAXX, but unfortunately it was on the other side of the store so I couldn't look at it next to the others. It is impressive that it doesn't feel that different from the standard RAZR. I'll be able to upgrade next month, but I'm not sure if I'm ready yet. Running a speed test on a 4G device comes back with some pretty sweet results, though.


----------

